
Ask HN: What did Product/Market fit feel, and not feel like for you? - pstrazzulla
I just listened to the Segment founder&#x27;s discussion on how they knew they&#x27;d found product&#x2F;market fit.  Basically, it was an explosion of demand.  However, I&#x27;d argue that many companies have product&#x2F;market fit without having customers beating down their doors.  ie a $30k mrr bootstrapped business growing at 100% YoY.<p>I like the idea of a data set to train your instinct on this, so was curious to hear from others: What did it feel like (or not feel like) for you?
======
pstrazzulla
Btw, here is a link to the Product/Market fit lecture from startup school:
[https://jotengine.com/transcriptions/WIUL8HBabqxffIDOkUA9Dg](https://jotengine.com/transcriptions/WIUL8HBabqxffIDOkUA9Dg)

